# Why not a sports club? (Silver Coast)



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Well why not a sports club/social club in the Caldas area? My husband and I like badminton/table tennis. However, am not sure these are available. Does anyone know where we could play these sports? Does anyone have any other ideas? We both jog most days. Does anyone else enjoy jogging? How about cycling? All thoughts/ideas you can bring to the table are welcome.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



beverleyp said:


> Well why not a sports club/social club in the Caldas area? My husband and I like badminton/table tennis. However, am not sure these are available. Does anyone know where we could play these sports? Does anyone have any other ideas? We both jog most days. Does anyone else enjoy jogging? How about cycling? All thoughts/ideas you can bring to the table are welcome.


Hi Beverley

Please don't hate me but is this Boys Girls or other or anybody?

Peterfc :eyebrows:


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Beverley
> 
> Please don't hate me but is this Boys Girls or other or anybody?
> 
> Peterfc :eyebrows:


Boys, girls and any other mortal beings. (Where is New Brighton?)


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

the badminton federation is right here in caldas they from what i understand have facilities where you can practise and play competition level.i also believe that there are two or three other facilities where you can play,that i would have to check.regarding table tennis i have a place in foz do arelho where you can play for as long as you want and for free .if i can be of any help just let me know


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



beverleyp said:


> Boys, girls and any other mortal beings. (Where is New Brighton?)


Hi Beverley

On the other side of the river from Liverpool.

Peter


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

fmarks said:


> the badminton federation is right here in caldas they from what i understand have facilities where you can practise and play competition level.i also believe that there are two or three other facilities where you can play,that i would have to check.regarding table tennis i have a place in foz do arelho where you can play for as long as you want and for free .if i can be of any help just let me know



That's spifffing F Marks, thanks...very much appreciate the table tennis offer. We'll see who would like to join us. As regards competition badminton, am not sure we're quite at that level!


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

One of my favorite sports is lifting pint glasses, summer time
12 years old scotch in the winter


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Beverley,
We have two friends who have recently moved here and they are looking for people to play badminton with. I can give them your number if you like.


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

beverleyp said:


> Well why not a sports club/social club in the Caldas area? My husband and I like badminton/table tennis. However, am not sure these are available. Does anyone know where we could play these sports? Does anyone have any other ideas? We both jog most days. Does anyone else enjoy jogging? How about cycling? All thoughts/ideas you can bring to the table are welcome.


BEVERLEY AND PETER great idea theres so many things to do in the silver coast area!the women groups seem to work fairly well,but i've been told that in the past a joint group was mentioned ...but everyone turned it down.i don't believe we can get a social group off the ground,which is to bad!in my opinion (please everyone don't beat me up over this comment)is the expats here in portugal or maybe in other countries are retired and in a high age bracket!for some of us that retired at an early age are still gun ho and not willing just sitting around and gardening all day.social activities yes.....bowling night/dance night/bike tour in the country side and so much more...beverley count me in


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

That is true fmarks. The older women in the first club, (International), had a rule of no men aloud with exception of particular days out or Christmas party. So when the original group, split in 2, (International, and the “Vicki´s”), the women in booth keep that rule on. The International organizes regularly days out for families and friends, but is also where the “older biddies” are. Ups sorry guys


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

silvers said:


> Hi Beverley,
> We have two friends who have recently moved here and they are looking for people to play badminton with. I can give them your number if you like.


That would be much appreciated. Am not sure how to send a private message to you via this forum. 

Have just found out from someone who you are. Have probably said hello to you in your shop, but didn't realise you are the famous Silvers!


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

fmarks said:


> BEVERLEY AND PETER great idea theres so many things to do in the silver coast area!the women groups seem to work fairly well,but i've been told that in the past a joint group was mentioned ...but everyone turned it down.i don't believe we can get a social group off the ground,which is to bad!in my opinion (please everyone don't beat me up over this comment)is the expats here in portugal or maybe in other countries are retired and in a high age bracket!for some of us that retired at an early age are still gun ho and not willing just sitting around and gardening all day.social activities yes.....bowling night/dance night/bike tour in the country side and so much more...beverley count me in


Will do. Have also thought a joint group would be a good idea. Have never been over keen on women only groups. 

Beverley


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

less of the old biddies please, some of us are in that club and are still under 60 thankyou very much. 
in fairness to the ladies clubs they do offer the women an opportunity to network, which is something they could not do some years ago, and a lot of women who initially came to live here found it quite lonely, not knowing anyone, not knowing how to get to them and not knowing the language, but they got organized, and good on them.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*reply*



yorkshire lass said:


> less of the old biddies please, some of us are in that club and are still under 60 thankyou very much. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Sorry Yorkshire Lass

Just had to highlight that. No offence meant

Peterfc 666?


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

silly, not offended, its the yorkshire in me, felt the need to make a point. Sorry about that, anyway just remember the working men's clubs in england all had snooker rooms, and women were not allowed in them for years and years. how times have changed!!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

beverleyp said:


> Well why not a sports club/social club in the Caldas area? My husband and I like badminton/table tennis. However, am not sure these are available. Does anyone know where we could play these sports? Does anyone have any other ideas? We both jog most days. Does anyone else enjoy jogging? How about cycling? All thoughts/ideas you can bring to the table are welcome.


There is a thriving badminton club in Caldas da Rainha


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

yorkshire lass said:


> silly, not offended, its the yorkshire in me, felt the need to make a point. Sorry about that, anyway just remember the working men's clubs in england all had snooker rooms, and women were not allowed in them for years and years. how times have changed!!!




Good for you "j" some of the men seem to think that we still live back in those days


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

hello siobhan

cheers for that, I see you have figured out who yorkshire lass is


----------



## Bebopalula (Mar 11, 2010)

yorkshire lass said:


> silly, not offended, its the yorkshire in me, felt the need to make a point. Sorry about that, anyway just remember the working men's clubs in england all had snooker rooms, and women were not allowed in them for years and years. how times have changed!!!


Tee Hee, as recently as ten years ago the local snooker club near me had a notice on the door: 'No dogs, no crisps, no women'. Yep, thank goodness things have changed, it hurts to be in third place to a packet of Walkers (apologies for going off topic!)


----------

